# New Wax from Gyeon quartz



## WHIZZER

PRODUCT OF THE DAY!
We are launching Q² Wax - a fluorine based wax for every colour and vehicle. 
Q² WAX is product where the most traditional type of car care product meets sophisticated technology and outstanding packaging. Wanna learn more? Check out our video below!


----------



## grunty-motor

I like the look of that.


----------



## Andyblue

Replied on the other thread - looks a great product and a simple but very effective dispenser. 

Hopefully a great wax too...


----------



## budgetplan1

Fluorine stuff usually has some pretty fun water behavior...will be giving this a try for sure.

Booster was fluorine based and had a nice effect on top of Mohs but was always a pricey add-on.


----------



## Chris Donaldson

Novel packaging. I haven’t found a Gyeon product that I didn’t really like. I might have to have a try.


----------



## cangri

Wax is not dead


----------



## Rappy

Looks to be another great product :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68

Anything from Gyeon is bound to be good


----------



## Rappy

Soul boy 68 said:


> Anything from Gyeon is bound to be good


Could not agree more :thumb:


----------



## pt1

Looks like fusso 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rappy

pt1 said:


> Looks like fusso
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Seems to be a similar blend.

Guessing it will be more expensive vs Fusso


----------



## atbalfour

Feels like this wasn't really necessary, but a nice addition to the lineup all the same. 

Agree with Budget... I'm interested to hear if it's a really hydrophobic product also interested to hear how the self cleaning compares to an SiO2 spray product.


----------



## Carscope

2 months durability puts me off a bit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

Eturty said:


> 2 months durability puts me off a bit
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gyeon's durability claims are really hit or miss... on one hand I've never got the advertised durability with Cure or Wetcoat, yet I get nearly double the claimed durability with Cancoat.

If it performs well for the 2 months and is chemical resistant I think plenty will go for it... I really don't like any of Gyeon's maintenance toppers so it and their Ceramic Detailer sound interesting.


----------



## Soul boy 68

atbalfour said:


> Gyeon's durability claims are really hit or miss... on one hand I've never got the advertised durability with Cure or Wetcoat, yet I get nearly double the claimed durability with Cancoat.
> 
> If it performs well for the 2 months and is chemical resistant I think plenty will go for it... I really don't like any of Gyeon's maintenance toppers so it and their Ceramic Detailer sound interesting.


Funny you should say that as I couldn't get along with wet coat, however generally they're pretty good.


----------



## Mini One Cabrio

Can’t seem to find this anywhere for sale on the uk?


----------



## noddy r32

Mini One Cabrio said:


> Can't seem to find this anywhere for sale on the uk?


Hi mate not been released in the uk yet should be soon :thumb:


----------



## AndyQash

Hope so...still waiting for Restart Wash and Ceramic Detailer to arrive.


----------

